# Repair damaged bullnose corner



## DRCollier (Jul 15, 2007)

Can you tell me the best way to repair a dented bullnose wall corner? We damaged one in our home while moving a piece of furniture. Upon impact, the corner itself dented and caused a straight vertical crack on the edge. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

DRCollier said:


> Can you tell me the best way to repair a dented bullnose wall corner? We damaged one in our home while moving a piece of furniture. Upon impact, the corner itself dented and caused a straight vertical crack on the edge. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


I can see the dent in the corner. The bullnose looks to be the standard vinyl material. 

a.) You can scrape away the compound around that immediate area and try to re-attach it using drywall paper tape and the proper taping methods. You may also try and use a couple of drywall nails tapped gingerly through the very edge of the corner bead, and re-taping & coating.
When re-coating the area, carefully fill in the dent by applying several coats of compound over the dent. Apply the compound ACROSS the dent length, rather than in the direction of the dent length. (Allow each coat to dry prior to the next - light sanding between coats)

b.) Remove the whole corner and re-do it with new bullnose corner bead.

Get it all smooth, then use Orange peel texture in a can to coat over. Apply 2 coats liberally and feather-in the area.

c.) Hire a professional to do it.


----------



## DRCollier (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks, I will give option A a try


----------

